# enterotomy sigmoid colon for removal of foreign body



## tedifuz (Feb 4, 2010)

*Coding enterotomy sigmoid colon*

The report says "laparotomy & enterotomy with removal of foreign body from sigmoid colon", what would be the correct CPT?


----------



## mkj2486 (Feb 10, 2010)

how about 44025?


----------



## tedifuz (Feb 15, 2010)

I also thought 44025 would be the correct code based on the documentation


----------

